# I know this sounds odd, but...



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi all,I recently had surgery to repair a rectal prolapse brought on by 8 years' worth of IBS-C. They found my lower colon was a weird loopy twisty shape and not the normal "S" or "C" shape or whatever letter it's supposed to resemble. I had surgery on the 14th and came home on the 23rd. HEre's the problem: I still can't poop on my own...meaning...even though I exercise my socks off, drink water continuously and religiously watch my diet, and my poop is very soft and diarrhea-like, something is keeping me from doing #2 on my own like everyone else. I wonder if either the new connection they made in there has nerves that are still on vacation or else it's a psychological thing (and I am not sitting around stressing about pooping). Maybe it's some subconscious thing? Beats me. Can anyone help? Those Fleet enemas are getting old. I have to do them every morning else I'm sick and bloated. HELP!!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

Hi lisa,it might well be a mind thing; could be a mix of many things? It could well be something that will sort it outself out given a fair amount of healing time as it's still in the early stages of what sounds like quite an intricate operation.Perhaps the most logical course of action would be to either go back to your doctor or to your surgeon, and talk to them about it? They will be in the best position to advise you, and this in turn, will set your mind at ease, even if you do stress out about going to the appointment







You might not even have to go back, a 'phone call could do it. I'm sure they will be more than pleased to give you some advice and reassurance, and will be quite used to doing it for other people.Good luck!


----------

